# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Hüsnü Özyeğin, ZAMAN'a niye konuştu?

## bozok

*üZYEğİN, ZAMAN’A NİYE KONUşTU?* 
**
 

Finansbank’ın kurucusu ve Türk bankacılık sektörünün *“dahi çocuğu”* Hüsnü üzyeğin geçtiğimiz günlerde Zaman Gazetesi’nin *"tasfiye listeleri"* hazırlayan Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ekrem Dumanlı’ya tam sayfa bir mulakat verdi. Ama nedense bu röportaj iş çevrelerinde fazla yankı bulmadı. (Bu da aslında Zaman Gazetesi'nin bu çevrelerde pek okunmadığını gösteriyor.) 

Ancak röportajtan haberi olan bazı patronların kafasında bir başka soru işareti vardı: 

Hüsnü üzyeğin gibi yılda bir kere konuşan, konuştuğu zaman da olay olan bir bankacı neden görüşlerini açıklamak için Zaman’ı tercih etmişti? 

üyle ki... 

Daha iki yıl önce Hüsnü üzyeğin, The New York Times’a *“Başarılı Türk tycoon fakir kızları okutmak için uğraşıyor”* başlıklı bir haberle konu olmuştu. 

şimdi ise... 

Etkili çevrelerin okumadığı,hatta hatta Finansbank’da işe aldığı gencecik bankacıların bile haberi olmadığı röportajı niye Zaman'a vermişti? 

Kulislerde üç ihtimal konuşuluyor: 

1)Sivil toplum işine yıllardır para harcayan, laik eğitim ve kızların okuması için çaba sarfeden Türkiye'nin en zengin isimlerinden Hüsnü üzyeğin, gördüğü baskı nedeniyle artık bu alanı cemaate terke diyor olabilir. üniversite kurduktan sonra* “tamam”* diyerek, Türkan Saylan’ın gördüğü muameleden ürküp, artık eğitime yatırım yapmaktan vazgeçmiş olabilir. 

2)*“İsviçre’de parası olan Türkler”* tartışmasında Ankara’dakilerin markajına girmek istemiyor olabilir. Hatırlatalım, üzyeğin, Türkiye’de bankacılık yapmıyor. Krizden hemen önce de Avrupa’daki yatırım fonundaki paraları sahiplerine dağıtıp zararsız bir biçimde fonu tasfiye etti. Yani şaibeli hiçbir işi yok. 

3)En yüksek ihtimal: şimdi bankacılık sektörünün karlı olacağı bir dönem yaklaşırken, bazı yabancılar da çıkmaya niyetlenirken, Hüsnü üzyeğin yeniden piyasaya dönmek belki de Finansbank’ı geri almak istiyor olabilir. 

Evet patronlar katında Hüsnü üzyeğin'in Zaman Gazetesi'ne röportaj vermesinin yankıları bunlar. 

Bakalım* "zaman"* ne gösterecek... 



*Odatv.com* 

27.07.2009

----------

